# Duck Gone Bad



## Sunbubbles (Feb 19, 2009)

Could Somebody HELP ME!!?? 
I went to the Farmers Market this weekend. and I bought 2 duck thighs. The problem is that they smelled kind of twangy (If thats a word ) What is Fresh Duck supposed to smell like?? Of course fresh chicken really should'nt have a smell, but I know that duck is more of a gamey bird so I wasn't sure. 
I put it in the freezer until I get some answers.

 Im so pissed  cause I was so excited to go to the farmers market and buy it too!!!  I finally got my duck and it might be bad???!!

 Side Note: I also got some duck fat so I can render that down! WOO HOO!

Please Help. Thanks in advance


----------



## BreezyCooking (Feb 19, 2009)

I really hate to be the possible bearer of bad news, but I cook duck quite frequently & have never found the smell "twangy" or gamey. Even though it's a dark-meat bird, fresh raw domesticated duck doesn't "smell" any different than chicken, in my opinion. Unfortunately, since it's almost been a week already (assuming you bought it last Saturday), I can't say the purveyor will do much about it since they have no idea how long you held it - & at what temp - before deciding to freeze it.

How was it store & sold by the vendor?  Vacuum-sealed?  Fresh on ice?


----------



## Sunbubbles (Feb 19, 2009)

Yup, I bought it fresh off the ice. Who knows how long it had been on display, or if it they put the same duck on display over and over.  Something TOLD me to give it a whiff b4 I let them wrap it up! DANG! Oh well Ill throw those thighs away as soon as I get home!  Thank you so much!


----------



## BreezyCooking (Feb 19, 2009)

One more question - what kind of duck was/is it?  I've only cooked the common commercially-raised White Pekin duck.  If what you bought was personally farm-raised or some other breed like Muscovy, Rouen, or Mallard, there's definitely a chance that they do smell differently & I wouldn't know.


----------

